# DS #4239: Inazuma Eleven 2: Kyoui no Shinryokusha - Blizzard (Japan)



## tempBOT (Oct 1, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5452^^


----------



## jan777 (Oct 1, 2009)

nazuma?

letter I is missing lol

what the hype about this game about?


----------



## zeromac (Oct 1, 2009)

shit i forgot the I in Inazuma  
*facepalm*


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 1, 2009)

there is already a fix out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




go hunt for it


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 1, 2009)

I have no idea AT ALL what this game is about but the graphics look kinda cool.


----------



## DS1 (Oct 1, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I have no idea AT ALL what this game is about but the graphics look kinda cool.



It's the sequel to the soccer RPG Inazuma Eleven. If you ever played the Captain Tsubasa games for Super Famicon (SNES), it's like that.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 1, 2009)

omgpwn666,
go grab the game
the anime clip for this game is EPIC


----------



## GamerzInc (Oct 1, 2009)

Is this anime still getting subbed?  I really enjoyed it.  The main character is voiced by the person that does Naruto's I believe.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 1, 2009)

I never played the first one, is it that fun?


----------



## DS1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I never played the first one, is it that fun?



Yes! Very fun, if you enjoy the gameplay. It's like tactical-soccer action. If you haven't played the old Captain Tsubasa games, there's one other (rather bad comparison I can make: the Blitzball minigame from Final Fantasy X. Imagine that, but much much better.


----------



## copy_zero (Oct 1, 2009)

Here is the patch: http://www.badongo.com/pt/cfile/17556859


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks copy zero for the patch!

I'll be trying this, it sounds good to me!


----------



## copy_zero (Oct 1, 2009)

I'll ask here the same I asked on the other topic: since no mirrors work for me, would someone who got it already upload it on another service?

and an ontopic question: since I heard about this one not too long ago (a shame, since I loved the first), are the characters on the boxarts (Goenji and Fubuki) specific to their own version?


----------



## copy_zero (Oct 1, 2009)

Megaupload link for the patch: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G8LINEBH


----------



## Civori (Oct 1, 2009)

This game seems interesting, I've never heard of it before. I might just try it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## nori2nori (Oct 2, 2009)

*How to play "Inazuma Eleven 2: Fire/Blizzard" on your DSTT and R4*


1. Download Patch.rar and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. 

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch.exe. That's all.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Note: 
The file having the ".bak" extension is the backup copy of the original nds file.

Credit to Rudolph.


----------



## jerbz (Oct 2, 2009)

i would try it.
but id rather wait for a north america release..

just cuz id wannna fully immerse myself in the experience.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Oct 3, 2009)

jerbz said:
			
		

> i would try it.
> but id rather wait for a north america release..
> 
> just cuz id wannna fully immerse myself in the experience.



The first game hasn't even been PLANNED for stateside release. What makes you think they'll release this one in English any time now?


----------



## Lorenz (Oct 4, 2009)

jerbz said:
			
		

> i would try it.
> but id rather wait for a north america release..
> 
> just cuz id wannna fully immerse myself in the experience.


Keep waiting... i think the only american release will happen if some fans made it...


----------

